# Lulu's Litter



## CindrDoLLy (Oct 3, 2012)

Since I've been posting about my rat Lulu and her litter so much lately, I thought I should introduce them 

This is Lulu a couple of days before the birth, just as sweet and loving as can be:










Her litter of 11 rittens (or niblets as I've been calling them) the morning after birth:










Here they are today, roughly 2.5 days old. As far as I can tell there are 7 girls (4 berkshire, 2 hooded and 1 bareback):










And 4 boys (3 berkshire and 1 bareback with a small spot)










However I've never sexed a baby this young before so I could be way off.

I'm pretty confident the father is one of two rats, but since one is black berkshire and the other is black hooded I have no idea which it could be, or maybe it's both!


----------



## CindrDoLLy (Oct 3, 2012)

And before anyone asks, the newspaper uses soy ink. Also I didn't even think about this but I will never set babies on a microfiber towel again. I didn't realize the little dried part of their belly button could get stuck! One of the girls got stuck and I felt so so bad. I got her unstuck and she's 100% fine but it was a scary experience to have so early on in the game. At least now I know.


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow, they're absolutely adorable!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Update?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

